# Chainsaw Dovetails (Scary)



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Scariest Dovetails I've ever seen:


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

That video is hilarious, I love the description, "..., of Stockroom supply creates exquisite dovetails with a innovative Canadian table/chainsaw." .... And then his comment about tearout, classic!

Have you seen his video of turning on his "150 HP" lathe?


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

"Boy that cuts smooth!"

I think just as amusing as the video is the number of commenters on YouTube that don't seem to realize this is a joke…


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

The lathe video is great too. I hadn't read the comments. How could anyone think that this isn't a joke?


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Hilarious. A little sanding will take care of that tear out ;-)


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I would like to see him cut the other side and fit them together.


----------



## Post_Oakie (Jul 3, 2012)

So what do you figure he'd use for a sander? My money is on an angle grinder with sandpaper glued to the grinding wheel. Anyone with a chain mortiser should get some ideas! I actually have cut dovetails in sawmill slabs with a chain saw, though not with his precision.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

take off, eh!

he's such a hose head :^)


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I've done a little chatting with The Crazy Canadian and he's a nice guy. I even had him on Blue Collar Woodworking once. I wish he'd do some new videos!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

That guy is the best.

I will confess that I would be pretty scared within a stone's throw of his dovetailing apparatus.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Other than the fact that he needs to set that chain at a 90% angle to the wood, I think it might work, but
I do not want to duplicate it.


----------

